# Fabric for Sale



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I am cleaning up some of my sewing room and ran across two items that I am going to part with.


The first is a skull print fabric, 100 percent cotton, prewashed and ironed.
There is over 5 full yards on this bolt. Asking price: $25.00

The second is a Firehouse print fabric, 100 percent cotton, prewashed and ironed.
There is over 3 full yards on this bolt. Asking price : $ 15.00

I believe that for shipping, since I will be mailing it in a squishy, the cost will be around $7.00 for each item. If you plan to buy both, I can get down to the post office and have the gal give me an idea of the cost.

I am set up to accept payment through paypal or can accept a check. If paying by check of course I would ship after the check has cleared.

This is top quality fabric that I used to make Men's shirts out of. It is also from a smoke free home.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't use them but wanted to say what nice fabric you are offering.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd like both. Please pm me w/your address.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Madame

Please check your messages. I sent you one again


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Firehouse is now sold. Skull print is left


----------

